# Über 50.000 Unterschriften!



## Kolja Kreder (29. August 2019)

Na toll. Dann werden wir ja in Kürze ein Feuerwerk an Aktivitäten des DAFV erwarten dürfen.


----------



## Kochtopf (29. August 2019)

Vom Netzwerk Angeln gibt es das ja leider auch nicht insofern nehme ich was ich kriegen kann


----------



## Georg Baumann (29. August 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Na toll. Dann werden wir ja in Kürze ein Feuerwerk an Aktivitäten des DAFV erwarten dürfen.


Lese ich zwischen den Zeilen Zynismus?  Ich bin gespannt, was kommt. Ich bleibe jedenfalls weiter dran und hake fleißig nach. Ich glaube tatsächlich, dass der Verband damit die Chance hat, etwas verlorenes Vertrauen an der Basis zurückzugewinnen.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (29. August 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Lese ich zwischen den Zeilen Zynismus?  Ich bin gespannt, was kommt. Ich bleibe jedenfalls weiter dran und hake fleißig nach. Ich glaube tatsächlich, dass der Verband damit die Chance hat, etwas verlorenes Vertrauen an der Basis zurückzugewinnen.


Wer in meinem Beitrag Zynismus findet, kann ihn behalten.


----------



## Georg Baumann (29. August 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Vom Netzwerk Angeln gibt es das ja leider auch nicht insofern nehme ich was ich kriegen kann


Da muss ich den Kollegen mal beispringen. Wenn sich das Netzwerk als eher journalistische Plattform und nicht als Aktionsbündnis definiert (und so habe ich Thomas eigentlich immer verstanden), ist es auch nicht dessen Aufgabe, selber Politik zu machen. Das würde ich mir/uns auch nicht anmaßen. Wir sind ja nicht durch Wahlen legitimiert, für einen Teil der Anglerschaft zu sprechen. Dafür sind - eigentlich - Interessenvertretungen da.


----------



## Kochtopf (29. August 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Da muss ich den Kollegen mal beispringen. Wenn sich das Netzwerk als eher journalistische Plattform und nicht als Aktionsbündnis definiert (und so habe ich Thomas eigentlich immer verstanden), ist es auch nicht dessen Aufgabe, selber Politik zu machen. Das würde ich mir/uns auch nicht anmaßen. Wir sind ja nicht durch Wahlen legitimiert, für einen Teil der Anglerschaft zu sprechen. Dafür sind - eigentlich - Interessenvertretungen da.


Unstrittig Georg, aaaaber in Vergleich zu früheren "journalistischen Leistungen" des Hauptakteurs ist es geradezu piefig ruhig geworden. Ich sehe das nicht als laute Stimme für die Angler oder ähnliches aber was geblieben ist ist leider meckerei ohne eigenen Ansatz was man besser machen sollte und insofern hat es auch nicht verwundert, dass ein Netzwerker unter diesem Artikel den ersten Kommentar abgibt und dabei im wesentlichen in die gleiche Kerve haut wie in den anderen thread mit der Thematik.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (29. August 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Vom Netzwerk Angeln gibt es das ja leider auch nicht insofern nehme ich was ich kriegen kann


Ich als Netzwerker habe immer darauf hingewiesen, dass der Angriffspunkt ein anderer sein muss, nämlich, dass hier von den Finanzämter Tierrecht mit Tierschutz gleichgesetzt wird, dies aber gänzlich unterschiedliche Dinge sind und dass aus unserer Sicht das Eintreten für Tierrechte nicht den steuerbegünstigenden Tatbestand des Tierschutzes erfüllt. 

In diesem Zusammenhang möchte ich aber nicht verhehlen, dass die Bestrebungen des BT in den letzten Jahren in eine ganz andere Richtung gingen. Hier gibt es nämlich Bestrebungen mehr Vereinen die Möglichkeit zu geben, die Gemeinnützigkeit zu beantragen. Dieses Ansinnen halte ich auch gesellschaftspolitisch für richtig, auch wenn es bedeuten könnte dass Peta seinen Status dadurch festigen könnte. Man kann halt nicht alles nur aus der Brille des Anglers sehen. 

Tatsächlich muss der Kampf gegen Peta auf einer ganz anderen Ebene geführt werden. Es geht nicht darum gegen Peta zu sein, sondern aktiv für Angeln und Angelerschutz einzutreten. Gerne darüber hinaus auch für Umwelt und Gewässerschutz. Diese Themen müssen schlicht besser "vermarktet" werden. Daran arbeitet das Netzwerk. Es geht nicht um die Zerstörung von Peta. Dafür sind mir die zu unwichtig!


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. August 2019)

Weis der Ersteller Petition überhaupt, dass das nun der DAFV übernimmt?


----------



## Fischer am Inn (29. August 2019)

Hallo Toni_1962
Hallo miteinander



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Weis der Ersteller Petition überhaupt, dass das nun der DAFV übernimmt?



Wenn man´s hier  nachliest kommt es deutlicher heraus dass es gemeinsam gemacht wird.

https://www.dafv.de/referate/aktuelles/item/324-angler-wehren-sich-petitionsziel-erreicht.html

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Georg Baumann (29. August 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Es geht nicht darum gegen Peta zu sein, sondern aktiv für Angeln und Angelerschutz einzutreten. Gerne darüber hinaus auch für Umwelt und Gewässerschutz. Diese Themen müssen schlicht besser "vermarktet" werden. Daran arbeitet das Netzwerk. Es geht nicht um die Zerstörung von Peta. Dafür sind mir die zu unwichtig!



In den Zielen sind wir zu 100 Prozent beisammen. Aber mal ganz ehrlich: Du willst mir jetzt wirklich erzählen, das Netzwerk arbeite an einer besseren Darstellung bzw. "Vermarktung" des von Anglern geleisteten Gewässer- und Umweltschutzes ??? Da ist dann aber gewaltig was an mir vorbeigegangen. Ist aber OT - hier geht's um die Petition. Bin wirklich sehr gespannt, was jetzt passiert. Ich sehe darin ein Mosaiksteinchen, aus dem man was machen kann.


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. August 2019)

Es geht nicht darum gegen PETrA oder Tierschutz/Tierecht zu sein, sondern darum sich als wehrhafte Gemeinschaft in einer Demokratie zu beweisen, wenn Aktivitäten seitens eines Verei8ns laufen; aber dies habe ich in einem amnderen Thread zu diesem Thema geschrieben. 
Die Füller der Therads mit den selben Aussagen erschwert zunehmend eine schlüssige Diskussion.


----------



## Grünknochen (29. August 2019)

In dieser Angelegenheit geht es weder um Vermarktung, noch um Kampagne. Es geht um Rechtsanwendung und sonst nix.

Kleines Beispiel für Petitionsunsinn bei mehr als 200.000 Mitzeichnern: https://www.change.org/p/wir-fordern-den-rücktritt-der-bundeskanzlerin-dr-a-merkel-und-sofortige-neuwahl-der-bundesregierung-resignation-of-the-german-chancellor-dr-a-merkel-and-immediate-reelection-of-the-german-government

Lanz muss weg war auch ne geile Nummer...

Wäre also cool, wenn man zumindest halbwegs realistisch und am sachlichen Ball bleibt. Bei allem Verständnis für neu entdecktes Zusammengehörigkeitsgefühl...


----------



## kati48268 (29. August 2019)

Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Wenn man´s hier  nachliest kommt es deutlicher heraus dass es gemeinsam gemacht wird.


_"Es wird versucht"_...das zu machen, steht da 
Und zack, versuchen'se das Ding für sich zu vereinnahmen;
das wurde im Vorfeld schon von einigen vermutet.
Und trotzdem wird es nicht mehr als max. ein paar nette Bülders geben
und nix dabei raus kommen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. August 2019)

@Kathi
so sehe ich das auch.

Die Rolle des DAFV als Unterstützer ist für mich gut; die Rolle als Initiator ruft Bedenken hervor.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (29. August 2019)

Hallo miteinander



Grünknochen schrieb:


> In dieser Angelegenheit geht es weder um Vermarktung, noch um Kampagne. Es geht um Rechtsanwendung und sonst nix.
> 
> ...
> 
> Wäre also cool, wenn man zumindest halbwegs realistisch und am sachlichen Ball bleibt. ...



Man muss die Sache handwerklich-sauber abarbeiten.  ....  "Alles andere ist primär" ... (sagt der Fußballkicker  ... oder war´s doch die Sphinx?)

Einfach mal die Gedanken frei schwingen lassen um was es alles geht.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Kolja Kreder (29. August 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> In den Zielen sind wir zu 100 Prozent beisammen. Aber mal ganz ehrlich: Du willst mir jetzt wirklich erzählen, das Netzwerk arbeite an einer besseren Darstellung bzw. "Vermarktung" des von Anglern geleisteten Gewässer- und Umweltschutzes ??? Da ist dann aber gewaltig was an mir vorbeigegangen. Ist aber OT - hier geht's um die Petition. Bin wirklich sehr gespannt, was jetzt passiert. Ich sehe darin ein Mosaiksteinchen, aus dem man was machen kann.


Ich gehe in diesem Punkt mit Thomas nicht konform. Thomas hat kein Problem damit, wenn unterschiedliche Netzwerker auch abweichende Meinungen von ihm vertreten. Für mich gehört Angeln und Naturschutz untrennbar zusammen. ich war aber auch 10 Jahre Vorsitzender eines Angelvereins und da kannst du beides nicht trennen.


----------



## torstenhtr (22. Oktober 2019)

Was ist nun hier passiert? 
https://www.openpetition.de/petition/online/gemeinnuetzigkeit-von-peta-abschaffen
Dort nix unter Neues?

Wieder ein Schuss in den Ofen !?


----------



## rippi (22. Oktober 2019)

WOINGENAU!


----------



## Kochtopf (22. Oktober 2019)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> Was ist nun hier passiert?
> https://www.openpetition.de/petition/online/gemeinnuetzigkeit-von-peta-abschaffen
> Dort nix unter Neues?
> 
> Wieder ein Schuss in den Ofen !?


Am 9.10. Erst übergeben - was erwartest du? 
Hätte btw nicht geglaubt, das 15% über die Website des besten bundesdeutschen Angelfischernaturschutzverbandes auf die Petition gestoßen sind. Haben wohl doch Reichweite, unfassbier


----------



## torstenhtr (24. Oktober 2019)

Ich würde eine Pressemeldung / öffentliche Übergabe / News oder irgendwas anderes medienwirksames mit DAFV etc. pp. vorstellen.
So ist der DAFV wohl tatsächlich Team Rocket der Angelfischer ..

Nicht mal die Petitionsbegründung wurde signifikant verbessert. Und im News-Blog ist der letzte Eintrag vom 31. Juli 2019 ..



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Am 9.10. Erst übergeben - was erwartest du?
> Hätte btw nicht geglaubt, das 15% über die Website des besten bundesdeutschen Angelfischernaturschutzverbandes auf die Petition gestoßen sind. Haben wohl doch Reichweite, unfassbier


----------



## Kochtopf (24. Oktober 2019)

Die Petition  wurde nicht vom DAFV gestartet, die haben sich nur dran gehangen, aber der Team Rocket Vergleich ist seeeehr passend


----------



## Kolja Kreder (24. Oktober 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Lese ich zwischen den Zeilen Zynismus?  Ich bin gespannt, was kommt. Ich bleibe jedenfalls weiter dran und hake fleißig nach. Ich glaube tatsächlich, dass der Verband damit die Chance hat, etwas verlorenes Vertrauen an der Basis zurückzugewinnen.


Was macht das Nachhaken?


----------

